# Spell Checker not working



## sair14 (Feb 28, 2010)

I am running Microsoft Office 2007 on Windows XP. Recently spell check has not been working. I checked that the appropriate boxes were ticked in the proofing section of the options and they were, and yet it still didn't work. I uninstalled the program and reinstalled it. Still no spell check. I did a repair of the program and it didn't pick up that spell check wasn't working. Does anyone know how I could fix it?


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Is your Office 2007 version localized or not? Have you installed any additional Language Packs (http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/suites/FX102113661033.aspx) or not? Which language do you want to spellcheck?


----------



## sair14 (Feb 28, 2010)

I want it to check in English, no additional languages, and I don't know what localized means.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Exit all programs (including MS Outlook 2007).
Click *Start*, and then click *Run*.
Type *appwiz.cpl* and then press ENTER.
Click *Microsoft Office 2007*, and then click *Change*.
In the Microsoft Office 2007 dialog box, click *Add or Remove Features*, and then click *Continue*.
Expand *Office Shared Features*, click the icon to the left of *Proofing Tools*, and then click *Run all from My Computer*.
Close Add or Remove Programs.
Launch MS Word 2007.
Click the *Office Button*, then click *Word Options*.
On the left, click *Add-Ins*.
At the bottom, see *Manage: COM Add-ins*. Click on *COM Add-ins *and then from the drop down menu select *Disabled Items*. Then click on *Go*.
In the *Disabled Items *window, look for the *Add-in: Speller EN-US (nlsdata0009.dll)*, to see if it is listed. If it is, click on it, and then click the *Enable *button.
Close MS Word 2007.
Click the *Start *button, then click *Run*.
Type *regedit*, and then press ENTER.
Navigate to *HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Shared Tools\Proofing Tools\1.0\Override*
Right-click on this key and select *Delete*.
Exit the registry editor.
Lauch MS Word 2007 and check out if now the spellchecker works as it's supposed to.


----------



## sair14 (Feb 28, 2010)

Thankyou. I will try this when I get home.


----------

